# 12 metre Retic



## longqi (Feb 8, 2011)

Banjarmasin snake rescue in South Kalimantan have just been called to rescue a reported 12 metre retic

Will keep you informed of developments


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 8, 2011)

ooooooo cool


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 8, 2011)

thats different


----------



## longqi (Feb 8, 2011)

Two of the rescue team helped me rescue a 7.8 metre retic about three months ago
They have seen it
They are too scared to go near this one so it must be a monster

Just wish I was a bit closer


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> Two of the rescue team helped me rescue a 7.8 metre retic about three months ago
> They have seen it
> They are too scared to go near this one so it must be a monster
> 
> Just wish I was a bit closer



If they catch the retic, can you try and get some pics.

Also do you have any pics of the 7.8 meter retic ?


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

There is a photo of its big boofhead on here somewhere
Will try to find some more
There will definitely be photos if they locate it again


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Feb 9, 2011)

Please share some pictures.


----------



## hrafna (Feb 9, 2011)

any chance if this is infact the size you stated and it is caught alive, will anyone try to claim the $50,000 reward from the New York Zoological Society?


----------



## cement (Feb 9, 2011)

I would love to see a tape measure against it. But.... It may just give them the slip!


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

The rescuers are very experienced with big snakes but were shaken by the size of this one
If anyone can locate it again they will
It is in an area being clear felled so has to be moved 

At this stage it is still only a reported 12metre
I am waiting for a phonecall to confirm or deny it

Yes They would know all about the reward I think


----------



## mattG (Feb 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> Two of the rescue team helped me rescue a 7.8 metre retic about three months ago
> 
> Did you weigh the 7.8 metre by any chance??


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

I have photos of that one that I will find and post here
It is very skinny as you will see
It was not weighed as far as I know
Will also put photos of a couple of others about the same size but healthy








This one is just over 7 metres but very healthy


----------



## krusty (Feb 9, 2011)

a 12m retic,that is some thing i would love in my collection.


----------



## python_boy (Feb 9, 2011)

if thats 7? then 12?? YIKES!


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 9, 2011)

Ever been to Australia zoo, lizardboii? They have a 7m retic, when stretched out it is terrifyingly large, so try almost doubling that size :shock:


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

YIKES is about right

We use some retics in our displays
Nothing over 4 metres is allowed to be handled unless at least 3 staff are present
They are unbelievably powerful so to imagine the strength of this one just blows me away
The 7.8 we rescued was thin and full of worms but still took five men to hold it safely

A big bhp or olive is strong but lacks the body weight of these


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 9, 2011)

very very cool! would love to see the 12m in action lol but not on me haha


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 9, 2011)

Well thats one big bugger longgi saw one about that size in the philippines was caught from somewhere but the avary style cage they kept it in was to small and they used to make there money by leting people hold its head or patting it while taking photos very sad for the poor snake


----------



## garthy (Feb 12, 2011)

Any more news on this?


----------



## cockney red (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, Its now grown to 13 metres


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Feb 12, 2011)

This one's bigger

[video=youtube;1ULaq-8vRDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ULaq-8vRDo&list=SL[/video]


----------



## longqi (Feb 13, 2011)

A national TV crew has arrived at the site
The hunters have returned and say they know where it is
Apart from that no news
Rescue team is still on site and they would not wait this long unless they were pretty sure


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 13, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## garthy (Feb 13, 2011)

There seems to be a few doubters, I have faith simply because I want it to be true. Even if it's closer to 10m, that's still a very big snake.


----------



## Splitmore (Feb 13, 2011)

funny how these giant snakes always seem to shrink when a tape measure is bought in!


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 13, 2011)

Splitmore said:


> funny how these giant snakes always seem to shrink when a tape measure is bought in!



Exactly!


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 13, 2011)

What will they do if they catch it?


----------



## silatman (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that would be insane to be anywhere near a wild snake that size.
I'm still weary or my little SWCP
What is the largest recorded snake anyway?
I'm sure someone on here knows so I can be lazy and not google it myself LOL


----------



## longqi (Feb 13, 2011)

The area is being clear felled
So it cannot stay there
It will become called a National treasure and will end up on display somewhere

That is when they capture it
and if it didnt shrink toooooo much

10 metres in Sulawesi Indonesia in about 1938


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 14, 2011)

that videos measurements don't look accurate, that snake only looks as long as the 4 men holding it? not 50ft.
there would be some natural monsters left deep in the jungle, its just a matter of finding them and not killing them.


----------



## longqi (Feb 15, 2011)

The one in the video is just on 7metres
But very fat


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 15, 2011)

yeah thats what i thought but the narrator actually said its just under 50 ft?


----------



## longqi (Feb 16, 2011)

The first reports were totally wrong
That Retic is still kept on display in a village in central Java


----------



## Smithers (Mar 23, 2011)

Any word???


----------



## longqi (Mar 23, 2011)

Just that two large female retics were found
Smallest was just over 7metres
largest around 8.5 [which puts it way up there in the monster retic class]
Indonesian government has claimed both as national treasures
Nothing else including exact lengths weights etc released yet


----------

